# Reinstallazione Gentoo

## Maialovic

salve gente...

come da titolo il mio problema è ke, dopo qualke dissanventura nella reinstallazione windows, ke ha deciso di piallare TUTTO il disco grazie al disco di ripristino toshiba, ovviamente DEVO reinstallarmi GNU/Linux

ora....siccome sappiamo tutti ke gentoo è la migliore sotto il profilo personalizzazioni e io ormai sono un Utonto gentoo da ormai 2 anni, vorrei rimetterla...ma ho dei ma

1)aspetto ke esce la 2008.0 e installo da li?

2)me ne frego e parto dalla 2007.0 e mando a quel paese l'attesa snervante della 2008.0?

3)lasciamo stare Gentoo troppo tempo di compilazione?

4)visto che con gentoo non sono riuscito ad installare matlab 2007 perke non so non voleva creare i simlink in /usr/bin, vado ad un altra distro?quale?ubuntu mi fa schifo....slack anke peggio?Suse non so kome siae Mandriva lasciamola stare....voi ke dite?

Aiutooooooooo

----------

## Ic3M4n

se scrivi qui è logico che ti verrà detto di reinstallare gentoo   :Wink: 

se vuoi installare qualcos'altro e vuoi sentirtelo dire iscriviti nel loro forum e poni la domanda.

personalmente dato che gentoo è versionless non mi interesserei della release 2008.0 tanto qualsiasi livecd tu utilizzi e qualsiasi stage abbastanza decente dopo il sync si allineano al ramo di portage attuale, quindi non cambia assolutamente nulla.

----------

## Maialovic

sarà versionless come dici tu....ma non ce rischio che metre faccio l'installazione, per esempio, dopo che ho scaricato il portage tree, visto ke rispetto a quello 2007.0 è ormai tramutato, mi chieda, al momento di installare il kernel ke vuole aggiornare l'impossibile come Gcc, Glibc e altre minkiate di sto genere?e quindi perderei un tempo immane solo all'inizio?

magari lo perderei volentieri dopo quando faccio  emerge -uvDN system && emerge -uvDN world

----------

## lucapost

può capitare quello che dici, con l'aggiornamento dei profili 2008.0, è plausibile la modifica delle USE sia globali che non, e queste modifiche potrebbero richiedere una ricompilazione di gcc, glibc, e molti altri...

sarebbe il caso di informarsi sulle modifiche previste dai profili 2008.0.

Se fossi in te, procederei comunque ad un'installazione da 2007.0, tutto il resto lo mette a posto una notte di compilazione!

ps: SCRIVI IN ITALIANO, la lettera K non compare nell'alfabeto italiano.

----------

## Ic3M4n

i pacchetti che compongono lo stage3 non sono molti, piuttosto che aspettare io procederei con l'installazione dalla 2007.0. Oppure se vuoi sperimentare, se ne era già parlato, drobbins rende disponibili su funtoo.org (credo) degli stage aggiornati con le attuali versioni stabili.

----------

## Maialovic

siamo sicuri che la k non compare nell'alfabeto italiano?

cmq il problema non è la notte di compilazione....ma se mi chiede di compilare gcc e simili DURANTE la installazione..tutto qui

----------

## Scen

Scaricati uno stage aggiornato da qui, problema risolto (Thanks Daniel Robbins  :Cool:  )

----------

## Kernel78

Piccolo OT

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ps: SCRIVI IN ITALIANO, la lettera K non compare nell'alfabeto italiano.

 

se proprio devi bacchettarlo per come scrive rimandalo alle linee guida, non dimostrare ignoranza ...

 *Il Dizionario Garzanti wrote:*   

> K: s. f. o m. invar. undicesima lettera dell'alfabeto

 

----------

## lucapost

sarà anche...a me hanno insegnato che le lettere dell'alfabeto italiano sono 21...

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_italiano

non mi cambia troppo la vita...

----------

## Kernel78

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> sarà anche...a me hanno insegnato che le lettere dell'alfabeto italiano sono 21...
> 
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfabeto_italiano
> 
> 

 

Mi sembra un po' esagerato ritenere wikipedia più attendibile del Garzanti (o del DeAgostini che riporta anch'esso la K come undicesima lettera).

In ogni caso anche wikipedia riporta qui:

"Ufficialmente, la lingua italiana ha un alfabeto di 26 lettere, ovvero equivalente a quello inglese"

 *Quote:*   

> non mi cambia troppo la vita...

 

Come tu facevi notare a qualcuno che storpiava l'italiano io ho fatto notare a te che lo mutilavi asportandone una lettera.

Pensavo che visto che eri salito in cattedra ti facesse piacere sapere che la lezione che stavi tenendo fosse sbagliata.

----------

## djinnZ

@Maialovic: se stai appresso alla versione 2008 vuol dire che non hai ancora capito come funziona gentoo. Al massimo vedi di prenderti lo stage 3 più aggiornato come ti ha suggerito scen ma se intendi usare efficacemente le ldflag e l'ottimizzazione ti tocca comunque ricompilare tutto quindi non vedo dove sta il risparmio di tempo.

Di più non aggiungerò per ritorsione allo stupro dell'italiano di cui sei reo.

Una nota sulla lingua italiana e le linee guida.

Molte persone, non leggono pronunciando mentalmente una lettera alla volta ma riconoscono visivamente direttamente le parole. Per tutte queste persone le abbreviazioni, basate principalmente sull'assonanza sono una fonte di stress perché sono costretti a fermarsi e pronunciare ogni abbreviazione per comprenderne il significato.

A parte il rispetto verso i lettori veloci, usare le abbreviazioni e le storpiature rende impossibile tradurre automaticamente il testo ed in alcuni casi, dato che sono basate su associazioni fonetiche incomprensibili a che non è di madrelingua complicano di molto la traduzione (e sono tante le stramaledizioni che ho indirizzato a chi li fa nel forum internazionale, se esaudite mi sa che dovrebbe trapassare atrocemente una buona metà degli utenti).

Visto che lo scopo di un forum è (molto in teoria) costruire una documentazione alternativa attraverso il dialogo tra gli utenti questo comportamento è controproducente oltre che irritante per alcuni (in primis per chi scrive).

Forse sarebbe il caso di chiarirlo nelle linee guida ma qui è OT.

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ps: SCRIVI IN ITALIANO, la lettera K non compare nell'alfabeto italiano.

 La lettera K, la X (che è solo simile al segno di moltiplicazione) e la Y sono presenti nella lingua italiana, il punto è che vengono usate solo per barbarismi ed arcaismi che in alcuni casi fanno parte della lingua italiana da diversi secoli. Faccio notare che la J rientra nell'alfabeto comune della lingua napoletana e dei suoi dialetti ed è presente in diversi arcaismi del volgare e della lingua italiana. Mentre la x e la y sono presenti in taluni dialetti settentrionali.

Quindi usare la K al posto di ch o qu è un mero errore, indizio di crassa ignoranza, non è ricorrere ad una differente ortografia.

----------

## Maialovic

a parte questa piccola discussione del Kasso....

dopo aver installato il sistema base attraverso il mini-cd, mi sono accorto che ho solo il i486-pc-linux-gnu.....ora siccome vorrei che sia i686 con tutto il resto gia configurato attraverso il make.conf che mi ero portato dietro,volevo sapere da voi, visto che la guida gentoo non è riuscita molto a risolvere il problema, come faccio a cambiare il chost, visto che seguendo la guida, appena faccio il passo di cambiare nel make.conf il chost da i486 a i686, non mi compila quando do emerge -av1 binutils gcc glibc ma mi restituisce "could not locate i686-pc-linux-gnu..." e non procede avanti

che fare?

----------

